# 1099's For Tax Purposes



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

How do you receive your 1099 for taxes, and about when in the month of January ?
Thanks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Last year they sent me this Feb 2


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> How do you receive your 1099 for taxes, and about when in the month of January ?
> Thanks


If your total "earnings" in 2016 Flex app >$600 they will send you the notice as mentioned above by nighthawk , if not, you have to go in earnings and calculate it yourself.


----------



## halebopps (Jan 14, 2017)

There are days I drove at the end of December, but I was paid for them in January. Do these days count for 2016 or 2017?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been told the miles/expenses should be factored into 2016, but the actual pay is considered 2017.
But that's just what a person who isn't a professional told me, who isn't a professional.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Use the number on your 1099 for income, subtract any 2016 miles for deductions.

g


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Had anyone reviewed their 1099misc from Amazon yet? Or the email?


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I didn't know they were ready yet. I do have a question though, are we able to deduct the milage to the warehouse before the block since the app is on and running?


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

monkeemama17 said:


> I didn't know they were ready yet. I do have a question though, are we able to deduct the milage to the warehouse before the block since the app is on and running?


Doubt it, you're not getting paid at that time


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sure you are. As an independent contractor you're not paid an hourly wage, you're paid to do a chunk of work, and travel to the client's site is part of that. Note that Amazon's correspondence about blocks refer to "X:00pm block estimated to take Y hours for $Z". Yeah, that rate is usually based on $18/hr, but it's not a wage. Commuting is for employees and not deductible; business travel for ICs is.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

From what I understand, the intial travel to the warehouse is not deductible as it is the same as commuting. Unless you deduct part of your residence as a home office and that has very stringent laws. But then yes, you can deduct the mileage prior to starting the job (hitting check in) as your actual place of work (home office) is at home and you are starting to work when you leave there. Also, I think if you actually incorporate your business, then yes as well. But read up on the laws people. Consult with a professional. Don't listen to strangers for tax advice.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Employees commute, we aren't.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I listen to _cough cough (Redditors) _for tax advise.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> How do you receive your 1099 for taxes, and about when in the month of January ?
> Thanks


Will we get an actual 1099 , I have made over the $600.00


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Will we get an actual 1099 , I have made over the $600.00


Yes, you will receive one. By law, it has to be postmarked by Jan 31st. So shortly thereafter I would assume


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Mileage from the warehouse to your last drop off (or back to the warehouse if you have returns) are deductible.

Miles from home->warehouse or last stop->home are not deductible, these are considered "commute" miles (as someone else already said.) This is the same as driving to and home from any job. It doesn't natter if it is a 1099 or W-2 job.

Source: My CPA. 

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> Miles from home->warehouse or last stop->home are not deductible, these are considered "commute" miles (as someone else already said.) This is the same as driving to and home from any job


This is correct, Uber is a little different simply because as soon as you turn your app on when you leave the house you are working.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> This is correct, Uber is a little different simply because as soon as you turn your app on when you leave the house you are working.


Exactly. So if anyone wants to write off the mileage TO pickup for amazon, turn your uber app on. Set the destination towards the warehouse, sprouts, hot wheels staging area, etc... boom! Those miles are now deductible.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> Exactly. So if anyone wants to write off the mileage TO pickup for amazon, turn your uber app on. Set the destination towards the warehouse, sprouts, hot wheels staging area, etc... boom! Those miles are now deductible.


Now I'm not a cpa... Or an irs dude.. But that sounds like fraud.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> Now I'm not a cpa... Or an irs dude.. But that sounds like fraud.


You are ubering on your way to a destination, regardless of it being amazon or wherever. You can deduct uber mileage. Plus you earn some extra $ along the way. What is fraudulent?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> Now I'm not a cpa... Or an irs dude.. But that sounds like fraud.


Nothing fradulent about it. When the Uber app is online, technically you are for hire and working.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

The only reason it sounds sketchy, is because you don't have an active fare. But if you have Lyft or Uber on, while your on your way to Amazon or on the way home. And have the app on, then your are considered active for rideshare. Then those trips become tax deductible.

And if you have destination filter on, why not make some extra money on the way home. It's the only occasion I will accept a pool without a big surge.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> This is correct, Uber is a little different simply because as soon as you turn your app on when you leave the house you are working.


Not exactly. The same rules apply, first ping location to last drop off. There may be leeway if you stop for gas first (business related), but until you actually conduct business (on the way to pick someone up who pinged you), it is still considered "commute time."


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Nothing fradulent about it. When the Uber app is online, technically you are for hire and working.


Don't want to get in an argument, but that is wrong. You aren't "working" until you have an active ping and are on the way to a specific customer.

If your CPA says different, do what they say. They will help defend you if you ever get audited. 

g


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

gaj said:


> Don't want to get in an argument, but that is wrong. You aren't "working" until you have an active ping and are on the way to a specific customer.
> 
> If your CPA says different, do what they say. They will help defend you if you ever get audited.
> 
> g


Total horseshit. CPA will not defend you even if they help you with your return. Read the forms after you signed them when you file your taxes. YOU are liable for anything the IRS finds against you. Not your CPA. Even if your CPA makes a mistake, you signed the form. You are liable. The only recourse is to sue your CPA.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Total horseshit. CPA will not defend you even if they help you with your return. Read the forms after you signed them when you file your taxes. YOU are liable for anything the IRS finds against you. Not your CPA. Even if your CPA makes a mistake, you signed the form. You are liable. The only recourse is to sue your CPA.


Bad choice of words, you are correct. You are 100% responsible for your returns.

In my case, I can pay my CPA to attend any audits, and they will explain what tax code they applied in filling out my returns. So you are right, they aren't really "defending" you, but more like "assisting" you in explaining why the return was completed in a certain way. (Again, if I pay him to be there.)

Hope that clears up what I meant.

g


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

gaj said:


> Don't want to get in an argument, but that is wrong. You aren't "working" until you have an active ping and are on the way to a specific customer.
> 
> If your CPA says different, do what they say. They will help defend you if you ever get audited.
> 
> g


That is why I always hated the words "your CPA" and "your Attorney"............... they are all money hungry pimps! IMO


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> Not exactly. The same rules apply, first ping location to last drop off. There may be leeway if you stop for gas first (business related), but until you actually conduct business (on the way to pick someone up who pinged you), it is still considered "commute time."


Well actually while you are on your way to that first pax you can count that mileage. Its not only miles with pax in your car.


----------

